# Yamaha 40, CMC Tilt and Trim



## brian.pollock (Oct 22, 2012)

i love my cmc pt-35, honestly dont' think i could ever go back to not having one..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Why can't you get an f 40 with factory power trim?


----------



## reelmon (Oct 13, 2011)

I just bought a used 14 SUV with a 20 Tohatsu, which did not have TNT (can't imagine!). My quick advice is to mount it as high as possible, leaving the option of moving the motor down if there are more than one adjusting holes on the motor mount. I found that the higher you can mount it the better, with an option to move it down an inch if too much cavitation occurs. I love mine. I get an extra 5mph.


----------



## reelmon (Oct 13, 2011)

Forgot to say it is a CMC PT-35. You can call CMC for some help/advice, but be sure to ask for Eric. The other CS guy is not as helpful.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I really like mine. The install is easy...measure twice. 

I put the relays in a small electrical box. The link below may be helpful.


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339374016/10#10


----------

